

Working overtime increases heart risk, a study finds - cwan
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8674372.stm

======
scscsc
This study is broken in multiple ways, so you should not take it seriously.
Why can't people (= medical "researchers") learn their statistics?

------
joubert
my heart disease risk would also sky rocket if I were a civil servant.

